# Touch Key Safe vs. EMP



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

I am just about to be in the market for another safe. My current safe is a classic old school dial combo lock with a handle to release the bolts. I have found comfort in it's simplicity for years. Over the years I have acquired a few more things that need to be locked up and now I need a second safe. Almost all of the new safes that I come across have the key pad with the wheel spinner to release the bolts. My question is... wouldn't that key pad get fried in an EMP blast? A safe that I can't get into when the SHTF is of little use to me. There is a Winchester safe out there that specifically mentions being EMP proof but I am a little reluctant to just take their word for it. Does anyone have any insight on this? I'd appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Redwood Country said:


> ....... My question is... wouldn't that key pad get fried in an EMP blast?............


And the answer is....... maybe.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I just got a new Liberty safe last week. I went with the S&G digital lock that is "EMP proof." Is it really? Don't know and hope to never find out!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

After the EMP and your safe won't open....Is it worth the chance?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have said and will say again, keep away from digital/electric locks.

All can claim they are EMP proof as a sales gimmick, working on the assumption it will never be tested.

Do any of them provide certification from a nationally recognized lab that they passed various types of pulses? 

Without certification, the claim is useless sales bullshit.

IF we are hit with one man made or not, who is going to go after them? Law suite? right, in the middle of a SHTF.

All mine are mechanical dial, after seeing how easy to defeat the digital, mine will stay dial.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I purchase a "Stack-On" safe that had an electronic keypad. I was able to put in a 8 digit combo, PLUS it has a really odd ball key for emergency use. Plus I have a complete replacement for the electronic keypad assembly.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have said and will say again, keep away from digital/electric locks.
> 
> All can claim they are EMP proof as a sales gimmick, working on the assumption it will never be tested.
> 
> ...


Years ago I bought an electronic safe because it was convenient and easy to use. I didn't even consider an EMP. It will be a while before I can afford to replace it but given the chance to do it again, I'll take the dial.


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> All mine are mechanical dial, after seeing how easy to defeat the digital, mine will stay dial.


Without asking you to shill for any safe company, I would love it if you had any brand names that I could take a look at. Thanks for all the insight.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Dial is going to work period. Electronics being EMP proof? It's your ass and your family your betting.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

I've been looking at https://www.snapsafe.com. Anyone have experience with them? Seems like a pretty good idea & I want one in the basement so a heavy safe is not feasible.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Dial is going to work period. Electronics being EMP proof? It's your ass and your family your betting.


On the flip side, there's the common misconception that ALL electronics WILL fail in an EMP. But I'm with ya here....... no sense taking chances, even if they are Slim and None and Slim's left town.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I had the same thoughts on the same issue recently. I stayed "old school" and went with the dial. No chance that won't work.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Redwood Country said:


> Without asking you to shill for any safe company, I would love it if you had any brand names that I could take a look at. Thanks for all the insight.


No, I don't have any recommendations.

There are a lot of good ones at all price levels, get what you pay for.

The electronic locks can fail and can be defeated easily, if you know how.

My safes are ex military TS nuclear level by Mosler.

The LGS carries two of the top brands, well made, just a weak link with the push buttons.

IF we had an EMP and it fuses the manual dial, we won't have to worry about getting in.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

The only way I would consider electronic is if it had a 100-percent manual backup key system as well. 

Just think of how you would feel if your "EMP proof" safe turned out to not actually be EMP proof and all of your firearms were locked inside of it when the riots start.

I take a different approach. I have my guns in three different sets of safes in three different buildings (all have humidity control). Yeah, I am a bit paranoid, I admit it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'll never trust an electric gun, and I'll never trust an electric safe.
It doesn't even take an EMP to screw up electronics.
No thank you.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Redwood Country said:


> Without asking you to shill for any safe company, I would love it if you had any brand names that I could take a look at. Thanks for all the insight.


Did my homework a few years ago and settled on a mid-level Liberty with the dial lock. Still glad I did.


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

John Galt said:


> Did my homework a few years ago and settled on a mid-level Liberty with the dial lock. Still glad I did.


I just got off the Liberty website. Thank you. That is exactly what I am looking for. A little more expensive than I was looking to spend but I am not in a rush and I have a little time to stash away a few more nickles. All in all the price is not obscene and I think that it stands in line with what it offers. After all, you get what you pay for. I like that you can custom build the safe that you are looking for on the website with dial or keypad lock code and tack on any other bells and whistles that you may or may not want. And... if I read correctly they will drop ship to the curb (which is always kind of funny on my country road) for free. I appreciate the heads up. Thanks.


----------

